# otter



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I was at Atwood at the bridge on 542 and an otter came swimming past me. It had a catfish in its mouth. When it saw me it dropped the fish and started up the rocks toward me. I waved my arms and it went back in the water and swam around a while and then disappeared. Has anyone else seen any. The only other place I have seen an otter was at Clendening a couple of years ago.


----------



## whitetail fever (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw one at Mosquito wading at night last spring. Swam ten feet from me. I was afraid the damn thing was coming to get the fish on my stringer.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

EDE said:


> I was at Atwood at the bridge on 542 and an otter came swimming past me. It had a catfish in its mouth. When it saw me it dropped the fish and started up the rocks toward me. I waved my arms and it went back in the water and swam around a while and then disappeared. Has anyone else seen any. The only other place I have seen an otter was at Clendening a couple of years ago.


It was apparently looking for a friend if it dropped its dinner and approached you .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Seen one around my boat dock at mentor lagoons a few times. This thing was huge and jet black. Had a real thick tail also. It came out of the water next door to me and ran into some weeds. I recall it being real “shiney” because it was wet. I wish it would kill and eat those damn commorants.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Seen several on Seneca the last 5 or so years. 3 yrs ago there was 2 in my neighbors pond in February. Had several holes in the ice they was poppin out of. Ate every last catfish in his pond.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got one on video 5 6 yrs ago at the spillway there .it was iced over with a few open spots it came poping out of one pretty cool seeing it running around


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You gotta feel sorry for the snapper.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been seeing them in the spring at Clendening for several years


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


>


 Very cool video! It amazes me that they know to flip the turtle on its back to imobilize it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw one run across the road down near Beavercreek about 17-20 years ago and had one run up on me at the clendining spill way about 10 years ago.


----------

